# Greetings



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello. I just thought I'd introduce myself. 

I am Marie. I live in the wonderful state of Kentucky, and have Saddlebreds. My family raises, trains, sells, and shows. It is the family business. I work with the broodmares and babies up until the foals are to be saddletrained. I have just started showing yearlings in hand, and I love it. 

Any questions about Saddlebreds or Saddleseat riding, I would be glad to help you find the answers. 

I haven't ridden in a long time, but am hoping to get back into it. All we have are babies. The only horses I can ride, are in thier 20s and I just wouldn't feel right putting in some serious training hours in on them. I am becoming involved with the Saddlebred Rescue, and have my eye on a few of the horses there. Hopefully, by late summer this year I will be able to adopt. I do greatly enjoy driving though.

I am currently looking for a Standardbred Road Horse as well. I found one prospect that even my dad likes, so he has promise. I have wanted one since I was eight. Maybe this one I have found will work out.

I personally own three dogs. A tri colored sheltie female, a black lab mix male, and a black female pug. 

And I'm sure I will be the only one on here who has....Madagascar Hissing Cockroaches. I absolutely love them. After an attack by my cat, I now have three females and one male Tiger Hissers. They are such fascinating little creatures. Mine are not fully matured yet, and my females are slightly over two inches long, and my male hasn't reached two yet. The houscat knocked over thier enclosure a couple days ago and killed two of them, a large male and a small immature male. I was extremely upset.

I hope I like it here, and I also hope that I have something to give to this forum. 

Have a great day and I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome and have fun chatting! oh man :shock: ive met some hissing cockroaches and they are very.......interesting lol. that's cool though, sounds like you have a house full!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya and welcome 

im sure you will love it here  not sure about your cockroaches though lol


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh come on! Aren't they cute?!









When I got them they were all about the size of my thumbnail.









I love these little "******s".


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

_*Oh come on! Aren't they cute?!*_

hmmm lemme think for a moment...umm, NO!! lol i totally get that you think theyre gorgeous but im not a fan lol


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Hahaha!!!! Fair enough. They're not for everybody, I suppose...*disgruntled sigh* just kidding.

Okay then how about this? Here is my broodmare, Pixie. She is a registered American Saddlebred. She is my GAL! She would even nudge her foal away from me so she could get all the love.(he'd just nudge her back and come back to me). When I weaned him, she wasn't even worried. We stood at the open barn door and watched the rain, while her colt was freaking out in the stall. She took it very well. 

With her maidenish figure. 









And here is her foal, Daniel. It was like he was imprinted in the womb. The day after he was born, he already came up "Hey watcha doin'?" No BIT of fear in this one. I contribute it to him being able to hear in the womb like human babies, and was already used to my voice. 

These pictures were taken at about two weeks old. At four days, he came down with "Joint Ill" in his stifle. He couldn't get up. That night the vet gave him a 50/50 chance of making it through that night, and a very slim chance that he would make a full recovery. He gave him lots of some sort of fluid, and planned on coming back the next morning and flushing the joint. When he came back the next day, my little boy had made such a dramatic recovery, that the vet decided against the invasive procedure that may have damaged him for life, and gave him a large list of medicine. Four shots a day for ten days. These were on his first adventure outside. 





































Those were all before he was weaned. When he was pretty. Now, he is the ugliest horse I have ever seen. If we drew a cross on his back, we could say he was a donkey. Hehehe. He is taking his "ugly stage" VERY seriously. I hope he grows out of it soon and some of his early promise comes back. With his winter hair, he looks like the Wolfman. I'll try to get pictures of him. It's so cute. His personality is about his only redeeming quality.

He's the one on the left in case you can't tell. Hehehe. 









Don't get me wrong. I love him dearly.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

wow! your mare is stunning. really pretty! and that foal looks gorgeous too. i bet once he is through his 'ugly' stage he will be a stunner too


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow beautiful mare & the foal is gonna be a stunner I'm sure, he is a cutie too!
But the 'lil ******s' are DEFF. not cute ****.

Anyway welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

omg! i love your horses, and your property. It's so gorgeous!I know how you feel about the ugly stage lol, but yes they eventually get over it....i hope lol


----------

